# Komme bei Typo3 nicht in den Admin-Bereich



## thyral (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ebend Typo3 mit WAMP installiert, ich komme leider nicht in den Admin-Bereich, alles andere klappt.

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung :

Error: This host address ("localhost") and the referer host ("") mismatches!
It's possible that the environment variable HTTP_REFERER is not passed to the script because of a proxy.
The site administrator can disable this check in the configuration (flag: TYPO3_CONF_VARS[SYS][doNotCheckReferer]).

Kann mir jemand helfen ? was muss ich tun 

THX


----------



## gsyi (5. Februar 2005)

*Re: Komme bei Topy3 nicht im ADMIN bereich*

Benutzst du Proxy Server beim Surfen?


----------



## flashsilver (21. März 2006)

hallo

das gleiche Probleme habe ich auch und ich benutze kein ProxyServer o.ä. Konnte auch zeitlang gar nicht diese 1 2 3 go aufrufen um die localconf zu bearbeiten und hab dann die zeile $typo_db = 't3_quickstart'; auskommentiert.Dann http://localhost/quickstart aufgerufen und nun erschien auch diese 1 2 3 go hab alles soweit eingerichtet und ich komm immer noch nicht in den Backendbereich - allles andere klappt. Zusätzlich wenn ich die Typo3 Seite aufrufe muss ich jetzt immer dieses 1 2 3go durchgehen obwohl ich die Kommentierung aus der Zeile aus der localconf entfernt wieder habe.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

mfg


----------



## NinjaOne (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
im Verzeichnis topy3conf findest du die Datei localconf.php.
Öffne sie und copiere die erste Zeile: 
Bei mir: $TYPO3_CONF_VARS["SYS"]["sitename"] = "Blank DUMMY";
und füge sie eine Spalte weiter wieder ein.
Dann änderst du sitename in doNotCheckReferer also
$TYPO3_CONF_VARS["SYS"]["doNotCheckReferer"] = "Blank DUMMY";
die erste Zeile kannst du nun löschen oder mit // als Komentar stehen lassen.

Frag mich nicht warum es jetzt geht!
Wenn jemand ne bessere Lösung hat ich bin ganz ohr.

bb


----------

